# Receiver advice



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, new guy here and what do ya know, I have a couple of questions. First off here's the situation, I lost my house on May 20th here in OK to a tornado. Well I'm buyin me a new house, insurance has been payin me my coverage money and I'm finally gettin a new house full of new stuff. I 'had' just a cheap Sony receiver and some old Mitsubish 5.1 speakers that my ex wife didn't want 14 years ago. So, I'm close to closing on the house and I have a decent sized living room and I'm gonna have me a nice theatre/living room. The room is 16' wide and 17' long. I've already bought some Def Tech 8080ST series speakers. As of now I'm only goin with a 5 speaker set up (not including the subs in the towers and center channel). 

Now the delima....I'm not sure what receiver to go with. I'm lookin at an Integra 50.4 and the 70.4 along with the new Pioneer Elite SC-71 and SC-72. I have about a $2500 budget on receiver and I'm not sure which route to take. And I'm not sure what other receivers in that price range I should be looking at. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The 9.2-channel Denon AVR-4311 ($1,599, shipped, at Amazon.com), which includes Audyssey MultEQ XT32 (and Sub EQ HT).

That leaves you ~$900 for an Emotiva power amp - like, say, the XPA-3 (reg. $699, shipped; currently $629, shipped) - should you want / need one.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

look into the UMC-200 from emotiva and a couple AMPS as well. It is pretty awesome for the money. I have the UMC-200 and it is great. plus you get a good upgrade discount with emotiva for future purchases. sorry about your loss and welcome to HTS.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

I believe Integra's are re-packaged Onkyo's similar to how Marantz AVRs are re-packaged Denon's (or vica-versa, however you want to look at it).

With that said, I still bought a Marantz over a Denon but admittedly it's more because of a brand-bias than any feature or specification.

If you love Integra, then keep looking at them, but if you don't have a specific brand-bias towards them then check out the Onkyo's. The Onkyo TX-NR1010, maybe.

Marantz (sr7007), Denon (3313ci) and Yamaha (Yamaha RX-A1020) could also be worth a look; you should definitely try to check them out before you buy a Pioneer. 

With your budget, separates are an option. If you look at separates, don't skip over the Parasound offerings.

And most importantly, have fun filling your new place! Starting over like that is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Crusher, thanks for givin me 3 more receivers to try n sort thru! onder: And you're right, its a blessing and a curse goin thru something like that. I think the curse part is pretty much over for me, the blessing part is beginning. :T 

Other than a receiver I just need to figure out what screen and projector I'll be getting. :gulp:


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, just had to interject, I brought home the Marantz SR7007 today, still in the box. And I have a Parasound 2125 amp for my fronts, also not installed yet. Can't wait to try these out. I actually sell the Marantz and Definitive tech. The Marantz is extremely easy to use and has a really neutral sound I believe. We have the separates system, and av8801 and a m8077 power amp on the 8080's towers, center, surrounds and the Trinity sub. I hope you enjoy the feedback.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, MY feedback, not audio noise...


----------



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, I know there's alot of good high quality receivers out there to choose from. So I went a little crazy, I'm droppin cash on the flagship Pioneer Elite SC-79. Why not?!?!? I'm not upgrading for a long long time....unless another tornado takes my stuff again n since I still live in Oklahoma, that could happen! So the home theater installation dude came by and he looked at my living room, 16' wide x 17' deep w 10' ceilings, the wall I'm using, he suggested the max size at 92". I've seen that size while lookin at different places n I agree with him on that, Dragonfly high contrast fixed screen, Mitsubishi HC8000 projector....then the SC-79 receiver and the Def Tech 8080 speakers I have....I think I'll have a decent little living room set up thats gonna be pretty close to the theater room I've always wanted. What do ya'll think?

H Roark thanks for the feedback....and I did LOL when I read what you said and then corrected yourself.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

What are you looking at for LFE ?


----------



## RatTerrier (Jun 26, 2013)

fschris said:


> What are you looking at for LFE ?



Well since each other the front towers has a 455 watt powered 12" sub in them and the center has a powered sub in it as well, I figured I'm probly covered on that.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I think they will be okay... but you may still want to look at a 15inch or 18incg dedicated sub. You can always upgrade this at any time. It would make a big difference when watching movies. Not so much for music.


----------

